# 

## poltava-sa

,     
(       ) 
  30 +\- -,    ,  ,   (  ,     ),     ,     (       ),   (      ???? ,   -   -       ) - !!!!      ,  , ,   ,  ,      (   ????), .
  6     ,     , ...........
   -     , .........     .   !!!!!     -   ,     (   ).  ,    ,  -       ( 22     ),   ,        -  ( .)  -     2    ,     (       , .......(     ????))
    -    (  )
            (  )       30    (      .) 
     (      ) -     (???? ????? -  ) 
  ????  ......       ,     !!!! -   ............ 
     (    ),         "  ()     (  )   ,        "       -     ,      (    !) 
   ,      (    )     poltava-sa@rambler.ru
     (    )   ,      ??????

----------


## laithemmer

,       -  ,   ?     -       ? ͳ       :(

----------


## -

*poltava-sa*,  ,    -   .   ,   (       )      ,  .. "". !   ! 

       ,    (      )  ,      .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*-*,               
        (      ),      ...
    -  ,     ,   ,     ,       .

----------


## -

,    . .

----------


## nickeler

*poltava-sa*,    ,      ,     ,   ,   ...   ...        ,    .    ?

----------


## Olio

*nickeler*,          )))  *poltava-sa*,   , !   , , ' )))

----------

> ,       -  ,   ?     -       ? ͳ       :(

          "

----------


## Mr.Kronko

**,

----------


## Tail

-           .. .     ,     :        ,   ,         .     ,   .
        ,    "      "

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*Tail*,      !
       ....       (  )

----------


## Ihor

> ,       -*  ,   ?*     -       ? ͳ       :(

    ,     :)

----------


## Tail

> *Tail*,      !
>        ....       (  )

      -

----------


## Olio

*Tail*,    ?)))

----------


## Tail

,    ,  -

----------


## poltava-sa

,
            172  -      . !!!          -   100%  80% .
  -(      ),   Mr.Kronko
  (        , ..            ,  ,        ....)
=======================================
   .
  laithemmer    
"        "
   -  -     -    - , , ,   ,  , ,  - !!!!     ...........    ,       ,    ,    ,   ..........(  ...... )
     -   , , ,   ,   ,      (        ?,       .... )        ,   -                (        ...) 
    -         ,       ,            (   )    (       -        )         ,  ,      ,  (       -       ,  ),     . 
        -    ,    ,      -    .
=========================================
         ,  ....
Mr.Kronko -  ,   .

----------


## V00D00People



----------


## Olio

*V00D00People*,     ?   ,    ,  ...

----------


## V00D00People

> *V00D00People*,     ?   ,    ,  ...

        ,   -       .  
        ...    -    ,       \...

----------


## Olio

,    !      )) ,  -    ...  /      /   ...

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*V00D00People*,    ,      ? ?   !    !     .

----------


## V00D00People

> *V00D00People*,    ,      ? ?   !    !     .

           . 
..    :)   

> ,    !

  , ,    , ,    ....

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*V00D00People*,           .       .      ()    ,    .
     , ...

----------

, ! ͺ   , ...          .    .   ,   , ,        .    , .      ,   "", , ,    ,     ,        ,      .   ,      .
  .
1.     ,     - .          . ,   ,       .
2.       ?   "     :      .
3.    . ,      ,      . .   ...    , ,        ,  , ,   .  .
4.    -.      .  ,    .             (     ,   ),   2  ,      ,       .   .     .  ,      , .  .  ,    ,  쳺   ,   ,  ,   ,      ,   , , ,  ,     .  - .   .      ,  ,      .     -     ,    .      , , .   ,   .. ,  ,   ,      , ,  ,      .  ,        ,    , , , ,      "  "", , ,    .   .:)))
5.     -   ,        .
6.   .    ,     -    ,      . -   .   ,   .     ,  .   ,

----------


## Ihor

> ,   -       .  
>         ...    -    ,       \...

  ,                  ,         ,    ,   !      ,   -   ,    ,      ,     ,    (  ),   ,    ,     ,         ! :)

----------


## poltava-sa

,  -   -....
 V00D00People  .
========================================
V00D00People     ...(..   ????) ,             -      ,             ,        ..........  ..  ..  ..(     - " ")
:
              3(5)         ....                .....................
         .... 
       - "  ,      "....             ( ,  )   ", ,  ,  (-, -,  ()....)"
     ,              ,         ,          ..... 
      ???     ......(   ) 
      ....    .... 
          (  ????????)            ,                           ,               
      (  ????)   "   - ????"        100%    (  ????)     ,       ", ,  ,   ....."       -   10  ""       ,  , , ...... ??????
   ??????????????????????????????????  
 - 
,  ,   ,    -      -   ?(  )      (     ..   .),           .....      (         ....-   .....),      ,        "  "         (     ,     )     3  4        - ,     
" ","   "," "," ",    ..  .. ................... 
      ?   "     :      . -     ?????????            , , , .....      -  , , (     .....)       , ....        ?????       ???????       .. -        "i"         " ,   ,    ......",        "   ...."     "         "             ,       . 
           (      ,    )      ....  30      ()    -             , , ....( !!!!!     .)
========================= 
  (  ),     , .   .....

----------


## Ket

> "

   -,        ,  -   ,  -  ,       - . 
   -  .     .     .   .
 ...      .

----------


## Olio

*Ket*,        ? ,     !      "   "?...

----------


## Ket

> *Ket*,        ? ,     !      "   "?...

             .     .       ,   ,       .

----------


## Olio

,   ,      "",    ...( , '   ,    ,       ,    )

----------


## Ket

*Olio*,       ,     .         10  ,        ))        .    .   ,   .    ,   .

----------


## Olio

*Ket*, 100%  )))    " "    ,  ""   ?    ?)))     ...        ,      (  ""     ...)

----------


## Ket

*Olio*,  *Olio*,   ,     .         .         ,         .     .,            .    ,       .     ,      ))    ,        .     , 
      ?((

----------


## Olio

? ...              ))) 
 ,    :    , , .   ,      (   )-   ,      ...

----------


## rust

> ,       -  ,   ?     -       ? ͳ       :(

   -   ,      ,

----------

- 
,  ,   ,    -      -   ?(  )      (     ..   .),           .....      (         ....-   .....),      ,        "  "         (     ,     )     3  4        - ,     
" ","   "," "," ",    ..  .. ................... 
      ?   "     :      . -     ?????????            , , , .....      -  , , (     .....)       , ....        ?????       ???????       .. -        "i"         " ,   ,    ......",        "   ...."     "        "             ,       . 
          (      ,    )      ....  30      ()    -             , , ....( !!!!!     .)  
  ,   ,  .     .   .  . , ,  ̲ު   Ʋ    .          .      ,  .       -    ,  ,   ,           .  ,      ",              .      .
      .    ,    .    ,   ,     .    ,   2    ,        ,    ,  ,       ",   ,  ,        .           ,    .      .   ,      ,       ,   ,    . 
   ,  "   "    ,    . - .       .    ͳ  ,  ,    -   ,   - ,  .      .   ͳ.         ,     2   ,   ,  ,  ,    ,    , - .      ,  " "        (     ).     ,      .     ,      . ,     .  .    .

----------


## rust

.
     6-)
"      ,       ,      ".

----------


## Regen

> (      ,    )      ....  30      ()    -             , , ....( !!!!!     .)

  1.      ,   ,      .       ,      ,     .
2.    ,    . (      ).     

> , , ....

     ........
3.        ,       .      .  ,     -,    ,  -   ... ,  ,   ,    

> , , ....

  4.  ,    ,   , ,   ,  ...   ?

----------


## nickeler

,     ,       ?  ,   ,     " "  ,     .  ,  -      . .          ,       ,    . 
 ,   -         ,    ,           ,      .  !    ,   ... ,      ,     ,   ,     ,    .

----------


## Ihor

> 3.** ,       .      .  ,     -,    ,  -   ... ,  ,   ,

   ! :)

----------


## poltava-sa

!

         -     ,      "2   , ,     .."(    -     - .   ...).
   - ,           10        !!!!!!!        ,         ,                 (  -   .) 
   ,   .Ket, 100%  ))) -        .................                ,  -        ????   ????         (   ..) -       ????      -  .      ....       .........
================================================
 - 
  . -  -              -  ,   ,    101 (    1001    ) 
  . , ,  ̲ު   Ʋ    . -  ,  ,    ,    ( .) 
          -     ,       (  .) 
     -      ( )
 
   -         "     ...".                  ,       -       . 
   -             -      ,   ,  (  )              ,  -    (     .....)                   -  ????? - !!!!      .... 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                 -  !!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
      (..  2,5 )    -            ,  ,  ....           2,5   ????????????    -    .......(      !!!!!!),          ?????     -       .......... 
        -    ,,,,,,    ...........      -   (       .)     ,  ,  (     ???)......    ..... 
        ????????
 .

----------


## Ket

,        .     ,     ,      ,     .   ,    ,  -    ,   .  ,       .   : "    ".     .
  .  -,           .    .   - ,              . ,     .     .  ,        *poltava-sa*, ,     .(((     ,   ?     .        ,    .

----------


## -

> !
>  "2   , ,     .."(    -     - .   ...).

  ,     -  ,      ,      -    .      ** .         . ,   ,    ,      -  .   ,      ,     .  . 
    ,  -   , . : -   -       ,   .    ,    -     -   ...       .

----------


## Antalia

,  -   , . : -   -       ,   .    ,    -     -   ...       . 
,     "" ,   ?   ,  .

----------


## Tail

> ,     -  ,      ,      -    .      ** .         .

   ,       ?           -    ,    .        .

----------


## -

*Antalia*,    -  ,      .     -                .       .  ,          .        ,         .

----------


## Antalia

,  ,        ,    "" -,    .
   , Poltava-sa           ?   ,  ,       .      ,             ()      (  -  ).       ,               25 ,  .

----------


## Ket

> ,     "" ,   ?

                    .    ,   .

----------


## poltava-sa

,         ,       -    .
    !!!!!!!!!

----------

,   ,   , ,   ̲  ,  ,     ,        .       .     ,   ,          ,      ,               .         .
     ,   ,      ,      .  ,   . -    -          .   ,        ,        ,     ,     .  ,  ,   ?Ƴ  ,    ,     .      -    ,    .
        .

----------

.    .        .    .    .            .    .       .   (  ) ,      -    ( ).    .     .    ,     (   ).   . ,      .     .      .

----------

,   "",    . Ϫ.          16  ? ,     "  .

----------


## zashtrihovana

> .    .        .    ...

  
     ?

----------


## Def

,  .

----------

